# squid + ldap



## zambombas (Apr 29, 2012)

```
auth_param basic program [FILE]/usr/local/libexec/squid/squid_ldap_auth[/FILE] -v 3 -ZZ
 -b "dc=practicaso,dc=com" -f "(&(uid=%s)(objectclass=People)) -h 127.0.0.1
```

What is wrong?  success err response when *I* try to execute this command
Thank you.


----------



## throAU (Apr 30, 2012)

Try this squid mailing list perhaps?

Anything logged?


----------

